# I'm sick of Nate McMoron!!!



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

#1. Why doesn't he play Joel Pryzbilla at the end of games? Throughout this road trip, we've seen the opposing team put on a layup clinic in the closing minutes of the game...does it not dawn on Nate McPinhead to put our only inside defensive presense in the game?

#2. Why the hell do you bench a player with 5 minutes to go just because they have 5 fouls? He benched Lamarcus so he "wouldn't foul out?"?? This is equivilent to quitting your job because you're afraid you "might" get fired.

#3. Travis Outhouse stinks it up at the end of the game once again. Why does he continue to use him to close out games???

Every year, we must endure the same boneheaded and moronic personnel moves from this idiot. Fire him and get someone with some actual brains.


----------



## maxiep (May 7, 2003)

Yega1979 said:


> #1. Why doesn't he play Joel Pryzbilla at the end of games?
> 
> #2. Why the hell do you bench a player with 5 minutes to go just because they have 5 fouls?
> 
> #3. Travis Outhouse stinks it up at the end of the game once again. Why does he continue to use him to close out games???


The answers are clear if you'll simply stop buying what the mass media tells you and listen to the truth: Nate was in on the Government's 9/11 plot.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Who was the last coach we didn't ***** about?


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

i agree with all 3 point surprisingly. nate is baffling sometimes.


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

Yega1979 said:


> #2. Why the hell do you bench a player with 5 minutes to go just because they have 5 fouls? He benched Lamarcus so he "wouldn't foul out?"?? This is equivilent to quitting your job because you're afraid you "might" get fired.


Because if LMA fouled out with 4 minutes to go the same people would be yelling at McMillan "Why didn't you take him out?!?!?! We could've used him in the final 2 minutes!!!" That's a lose-lose situation from you people.


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Who was the last coach we didn't ***** about?


Wait, if we ***** about *all* coaches, then that must mean...

that all coaches are stupid. 

barfo


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Who was the last coach we didn't ***** about?


For me, it was PJ Carlesimo. I liked him here.


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

Driew said:


> Because if LMA fouled out with 4 minutes to go the same people would be yelling at McMillan "Why didn't you take him out?!?!?! We could've used him in the final 2 minutes!!!" That's a lose-lose situation from you people.


That strategy of saving the guy for the end of the game never works for this team, especially as we are usually playing from behind. If you are the Spurs up by 10 points with 5 minutes, by all means take Duncan out of the game with 5 fouls. We don't have the luxury of being that talented where we can lose our best scorer and have much of a chance on the road.

The fact Nate kept Joel out of the 4th quarter was absurd. Joel is the only bit of toughness this team has right now and we let the Bobcats get to the hoop at will with no fear of shot blocking.


----------



## blue32 (Jan 13, 2006)

craigehlo said:


> That strategy of saving the guy for the end of the game never works for this team, especially as we are usually playing from behind. If you are the Spurs up by 10 points with 5 minutes, by all means take Duncan out of the game with 5 fouls. We don't have the luxury of being that talented where we can lose our best scorer and have much of a chance on the road.
> 
> The fact Nate kept Joel out of the 4th quarter was absurd. Joel is the only bit of toughness this team has right now and we let the Bobcats get to the hoop at will with no fear of shot blocking.


Yeah, unfortunatey I agree...


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Driew said:


> Because if LMA fouled out with 4 minutes to go the same people would be yelling at McMillan "Why didn't you take him out?!?!?! We could've used him in the final 2 minutes!!!" That's a lose-lose situation from you people.


That is tottally wrong. Taking him out is just the wrong move, completely illogical in these circumstances.


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

Schilly said:


> Who was the last coach we didn't ***** about?


Mike Dunleavey and Rick Adelman were the only two real coaches we've had in the last 20 years. Adelman was a great coach, and Mike was just OK. Mike may have been better if his players actually listened to him.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I liked Dunleavy....I think anyway, and like PJ too. 

Nate is simply not the coach everyone makes him out to be. He's a horrible X's and O's guy, and his substitution patterns are awful. 

What he does do well is instill a great work ethic on a young team. But seriously, I think that's it. 


All coaches make mistakes, but what is hard to take with Nate is that he seems to make the same mistakes over and over.


----------



## RoyToy (May 25, 2007)

I still don't see a real offense being ran. If it isn't a pick and roll it's a shot with 2secs left on the shot clock.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Nope, not sick of him. edit: deleted -sa1177-


----------



## Resume (Jul 17, 2007)

Maybe he is tanking? Maybe we are trying to get another lottery pick, and giving our scrubs one last year to learn to play or get out?

I like that idea!


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

So what's next from Nate McMoron? How about playing Travis Outlaw at PG and bring Steve Blake off the bench at PF to match the other teams athletisism.

And Joel should get no more than 10 minutes of playing time per game. Lord knows, our team only needs 10 minutes of quality interior defense.

Oh wait, I have a better idea! You know, if Brandon Roy plays a whole season, he might sustain a season ending injury. Maybe we should put him on the IR for the remainder of the season so that does not happen! Heck, maybe we should forfeit all of our games because we might lose them!! That's Nate McLogic.


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

When did this board become overrun by 12 year olds?

It's so sad.

Ed O.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

mediocre man said:


> What he does do well is instill a great work ethic on a young team. But seriously, I think that's it.


I TOTALLY agree with this. Nate is falling fast on my favorite coaches list.

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Ed O said:


> When did this board become overrun by 12 year olds?
> 
> It's so sad.
> 
> Ed O.


They're not 12 year olds, Ed. They're adults _acting_ like 12 year olds.

So it's actually sadder than you think.

PBF


----------



## Driew (Oct 20, 2007)

ProudBFan said:


> They're not 12 year olds, Ed. They're adults _acting_ like 12 year olds.
> 
> So it's actually sadder than you think.
> 
> PBF


It is very upsetting.


----------



## marcolablazerfan (Nov 17, 2007)

I think theres just a lot of frustration about questionable coaching decisions, although it has gotten a little extreme, but that being said I totally agree Prysbilla needs to be in the game a lot more we need his toughness, it baffles me why he's not being used more.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Schilly said:


> Who was the last coach we didn't ***** about?


I didn't complain about Ramsay, Adelman or Dunleavy. All were effective in what they did with the players they had (until certain players stopped listening to Dunleavy, as was pointed out).

I hated PJ with a passion, and still do, but I could not have been more disgusted and lacking in respect for Cheeks. I didn't like Schuler either.

Nate...we have to take the bad with the good. Time will tell, but I expect we'll have to change coaches for our championship "run." (Get it?)

That's my list. :biggrin:


----------



## Perfection (May 10, 2004)

Yega1979 said:


> Mike Dunleavey and Rick Adelman were the only two real coaches we've had in the last 20 years. Adelman was a great coach, and Mike was just OK. Mike may have been better if his players actually listened to him.


I agree with this 100%


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

I don't know, I kind of like Nate.

He can't hit wide open shots for the players. He can't make the youngest team in the league act like the Spurs on the road. Our players should know how to set a legal pick. Our players should know how to dribble a ball without their legs getting in the way. They should know not to dribble into the middle of 3 defenders and get an offensive foul or lose the ball. They should really be able to hit layins and 3 foot shots in the paint.

The team just isn't playing well and sure Nate deserves some of the credit on that. But so does Roy, Aldrige, Webster, Jack, Frye, Blake, Outlaw, Joel, and Sergio. McRoberts, you're still fine.

Now I better leave before I get shot.


----------



## HurraKane212 (Aug 2, 2007)

If Nate sucks so bad, then why is he a Team USA coach? I just don't understand how Team USA can not see what is apparently so obvious to some people on this board... ~Nathan


----------



## Yega1979 (Mar 22, 2003)

HurraKane212 said:


> If Nate sucks so bad, then why is he a Team USA coach? I just don't understand how Team USA can not see what is apparently so obvious to some people on this board... ~Nathan


It could be that the committed wanted an afro american coach? You don't honestly think he's done anything to deserve being considered an "all-star" coach do you?

I missed the game today, but from the sounds of it, it seems that once again, Outhouse played in the last part of the game and messed it up...and Pryzbilla only played 10 minutes and we had crap interior defense.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

ProZach said:


> I don't know, I kind of like Nate.
> 
> *He can't hit wide open shots for the players. He can't make the youngest team in the league act like the Spurs on the road. Our players should know how to set a legal pick. Our players should know how to dribble a ball without their legs getting in the way. They should know not to dribble into the middle of 3 defenders and get an offensive foul or lose the ball. They should really be able to hit layins and 3 foot shots in the paint.*
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more..


----------



## craigehlo (Feb 24, 2005)

ProZach said:


> He can't hit wide open shots for the players.


He can stop running the same plays that aren't successful for a tanking team after seeing that we aren't a jump shooting squad. 

The definition of insanity is doing the same thing over and over and expecting different results.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

ProZach said:


> Our players should know how to set a legal pick. Our players should know how to dribble a ball without their legs getting in the way. They should know not to dribble into the middle of 3 defenders and get an offensive foul or lose the ball. They should really be able to hit layins and 3 foot shots in the paint.


You'd think so since we have Nate McMillan who's getting $25 million just to teach them these basics.

It appears Nate does not learn from his mistakes nor does he know how to impart knowledge to developing players.

Since Nate came here the only improvement I see in the players is the physical improvements you'd expect from 2 years of growing and maturing and playing the game.

I see no gain at all in them understanding the game and knowing how to play it. Other teams pick them apart and control them like Marionettes.


----------



## yakbladder (Sep 13, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> You'd think so since we have Nate McMillan who's getting $25 million just to teach them these basics.
> 
> It appears Nate does not learn from his mistakes nor does he know how to impart knowledge to developing players.
> 
> ...


You mean like the way Jack and Webster and Outlaw have improved since Nate got here? Or by the way he got the most out of cast-aways like Ime?

I'd suggest you get your papers in order and immediately, WITHOUT DELAY, send your resume and cover letter to the Blazers' organization for the head coaching position. Explain to them about your philosophies on coaching. Go into great detail about your extensive experience coaching egos the size of Manhattan. Tick off each of the national championships you have won and the esteem you have earned from your peers for your unselfish work when you played the game. Perhaps you can even relate to them your inner knowledge of the workings of the team - how the personalities mesh, which players exhibit which off-court deficiencies, and which player is the most "uppity" during practice.

I'm sure with all that wealth of knowledge and experience that you iterate out they will be sure to fire Nate and hire you on the spot.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

yakbladder said:


> You mean like the way Jack and Webster and Outlaw have improved since Nate got here? Or by the way he got the most out of cast-aways like Ime?
> 
> I'd suggest you get your papers in order and immediately, WITHOUT DELAY, send your resume and cover letter to the Blazers' organization for the head coaching position. Explain to them about your philosophies on coaching. Go into great detail about your extensive experience coaching egos the size of Manhattan. Tick off each of the national championships you have won and the esteem you have earned from your peers for your unselfish work when you played the game. Perhaps you can even relate to them your inner knowledge of the workings of the team - how the personalities mesh, which players exhibit which off-court deficiencies, and which player is the most "uppity" during practice.
> 
> I'm sure with all that wealth of knowledge and experience that you iterate out they will be sure to fire Nate and hire you on the spot.


Not looking for a job, but there are many qualified candidates at any given time.

As for Jack, Webster and Outlaw, all three have improved their physical skills but continue to make the same exact bonehead mistakes they did when they came here. If they understand the game better they have yet to demonstrate it convincingly.


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

I read that McMillan wanted Udoka gone so that he could give more minutes to Webster and Outlaw. Just now I was exploring the Statistical Analysis Forum. Everyone knows Udoka was a good defender, but this rating says he was our 3rd best OFFENSIVE player last year. We lost a key player, and how much of that is McMillan's fault?

http://www.basketballforum.com/nba-statistical-analysis/373954-offensive-composite-stats.html


----------



## Hector (Nov 15, 2004)

Your order, please. Rick Carlisle, Larry Brown, Jeff Van Gundy, Bernie Bickerstaff, or Paul Silas?


----------

